# Help Please - Autosleeper Paint Codes!



## krull

Having caught skirt of my van on the corner of the house and damaged the bumber, I am quickly trying to do a repair befor we go away on Tues. 

This is the grey skirt/bumper of an 1998 Autosleeper Ravenna.

Someone has written Austin Rover Slate Grey in the owners handbook, so I just went and got £18 worth, and the colour is too light. Does anyone know the actual colour and code?

Thanks


----------



## Bernies

Hi Krull you could get your chassis number and take it to a dealer he should be able to get you the right colour of paint.

Bernie


----------



## sergeant

Hi Krull, I can confirm the colour is definitely Austin Rover Slate Grey. There are many & varied reasons why the paint you bought didnt match correctly. I am assuming you bought aerosol cans, if so they are likely to have been on the shelf for at least five years & it is highly unlikely you have managed to disturb & agitate all the pigmentation. The only way you will get a satisfactory match is to let a professional match & spray the paint, Steve


----------



## krull

sergeant said:


> Hi Krull, I can confirm the colour is definitely Austin Rover Slate Grey. There are many & varied reasons why the paint you bought didnt match correctly. I am assuming you bought aerosol cans, if so they are likely to have been on the shelf for at least five years & it is highly unlikely you have managed to disturb & agitate all the pigmentation. The only way you will get a satisfactory match is to let a professional match & spray the paint, Steve


Thanks for the reply. The paint was a mile out, much too light, and was mixed for me in the shop. (could be wrong mix?)
I note that Autosleeper ownners club states 3 skirt colours, Austin Slate Grey, Austin Sienna (I assume to be brown) and Peugeot Gris Armee 1562. I was wondering if the Gris Armee could be the right one?

As a matter of interest, do you have a similar model and have used that colour? You say it is definitely slate grey.

Thanks


----------



## sergeant

Hi Krull, I work at an Autosleeper dealership which explains how i know the correct colour. Incidentally the spray shop we use always has to tweak the mix slightly to get the correct match as with age & other reasons paint can discolour to varying degrees, Steve


----------



## krull

sergeant said:


> Hi Krull, I work at an Autosleeper dealership which explains how i know the correct colour. Incidentally the spray shop we use always has to tweak the mix slightly to get the correct match as with age & other reasons paint can discolour to varying degrees, Steve


Thanks Sergeant. I think I know what has happened, I went to the shop again today,and found a matching colour off the charts. When the paint was mixed, it looked nothing like the chart colour, it appears Holts computer mixing system is not infallible.


----------



## geraldandannie

Sorry to liven up this thread, but I need to do a bit of ... errr ... bumper painting  

We tried our local Halfords, and got the "don't do it darling" (it was Annie, not me who went). She was given a set of paint colour charts, and she found a good match with another paint colour. Went back, to find that they didn't do that one either :evil: :evil: 

From where could one get this here paint?

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

Anyone? :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

geraldandannie said:


> From where could one get this here paint?


I'm not going to give up :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Superk

Could you look in yellow pages for car paint suppliers or, ask a bodyshop where they get their paint from. Most of these paint suppliers will do small quantities and mix to match a piece if you can take one in or as I did drive the vehicle there. They can supply in pots or aerosols. Some of these guys are really skilled at matching - took about 45 mins to get exactly right on my RVs paint for which we had no code.


----------



## spykal

Hi gerald

I thought you had solved this one...

Try These folk <<<

Never used them but I know someone who got exactly the colour he needed ...

Mind you last time I wanted a small amount my local body shop mixed it.

Mike


----------



## 107889

sergeant said:


> Incidentally the spray shop we use always has to tweak the mix slightly to get the correct match as with age & other reasons paint can discolour to varying degrees, Steve


Is this the case with other colors ? i'm told mines Tropic Beige but can i be sure ?


----------



## spykal

domino said:


> i'm told mines Tropic Beige but can i be sure ?


Hi

Take a look Here ( asoc website) << for confirmation of the paint code and year it was used.

Mike


----------



## 107889

Thanks Mike.

Does anyone know if you can apply these paints with a brush ? do they look ok ?

Dom


----------



## 107889

spykal said:


> domino said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm told mines Tropic Beige but can i be sure ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Take a look Here ( asoc website) << for confirmation of the paint code and year it was used.
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

I did use the code on the AS club boards, but it turned out to be no where near, ended up taking off a panel and having it scanned, 98% match, shame poor Henrick just failed the MOT.


----------

